# Hi from Ulladulla



## johnnyboy (Sep 1, 2014)

New to the site.I have a second hand revo that Ilove.Itis that good that I sold the tinny. Mainly fish the lake for bream and flathead.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Johnny

welcome to AKFF


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A warm welcome Johnyboy to AKFF.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Johnnyboy and welcome aboard!


----------

